# Straight Bevel Gears



## mizzoueng (Sep 9, 2010)

Does anyone have a scan of the equations for calculating the tangential force and the thrust force on straight bevel gears (gear and pinion)?

I did one of these problems last night in the NCEES ME example problems and the MERM does not cover the force calculations for bevel gears, it only shows how to calculate the angles.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 9, 2010)

No, I don't, but I recall it being in Shigley's, if that is any help.


----------



## navyasw02 (Sep 9, 2010)

Pg 782 of the 8th edition of Shigley's is probably what you're looking for.


----------



## Shaggy (Sep 10, 2010)

I agree with above. If you are doing the MD depth, you should definitely get a copy of Shigley


----------



## navyasw02 (Sep 10, 2010)

Shaggy said:


> I agree with above. If you are doing the MD depth, you should definitely get a copy of Shigley


To add on - I just finished the 2001 sample exam MD Depth and hit about 4-5 problems that I absolutely needed Shigley to solve.


----------

